# Media Day



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/video/originals/


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *A New Chapter Begins*
> 
> Sometimes media days turn into a circus. Others are so tame they border on boring. But the Rockets eschewed both extremes Monday, going about their business in a manner befitting a club filled with players and personnel known for their relaxed, calm demeanor.
> 
> ...


Recapping the Rockets' Media Day


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


>


I love it


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Media Day: Behind The Scenes


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Chuck Hayes looks a lot thinner in the video.


----------

